
Key West moves to ban sunscreens that could damage reefs - spking
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/key-west-moves-ban-sunscreens-could-damage-reefs-n959416
======
devereaux
Key West moves to ban sunscreens that could damage reefs, while for certain
increasing the risk of skin cancer for humans.

It's a very specially ordered set of priorities, a bit like in Star Wars Last
Jedi were they freed the caged animals but not the slave child laborers.

